# Waxing Wheels



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Can you use normal car wax on wheels ? like say Colonite, or others body / paint wax, or do you have to use wheel wax ? what is different about it ?

Title should say "Waxing" wheels - Not Waing !! - its this laptop - hate it !

(fixed :thumb: )


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

You can, but they aren't designed to withstand the higher temperature created by the brakes, so you may find they won't last as long.


----------



## snowy1 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm using CG Jetseal 109 on mine and seems to work well. I've tried using collinite wax over the sealant, but not sure the wax lasts too long in truth.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Any protection is better than none, but a specific wheel or high temp wax or sealant may (should) perform better.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq C5 for me. More than a year on and still protecting.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Brake dust just sticks to wax, and it doesn't last that long. Waste of time and effort IMO. 

Coatings are MUCH better. They'll last a year or two plus, depending on which one you choose. The non-stick effect lasts as long as the coating does as well, so do the looks. :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

+^ coatings :thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Fk1000p here!


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

whats c2v3 neat like for durability on wheels?


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

turboyamaha said:


> Fk1000p here!


+1 on that :thumb:

There are other good dedicated wheel waxes, but like Raven pointed out, it's frustrating when the dust quickly creeps back. I've been thinking about trying a wheel coating...

Raven, do you have a lift to do yours?


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

w138pbo said:


> whats c2v3 neat like for durability on wheels?


If you are looking for an easy spray sealant for wheels go CarPro H2o :thumb:


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I use Autoglym SRP and then EGP. I bring the wheels into the utility room in the house to allow the EGP to cure. Do this 3 times a year. Perfect!


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Brake dust just sticks to wax, and it doesn't last that long. Waste of time and effort IMO.
> 
> Coatings are MUCH better.
> 
> Whats Coatings ??


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

As in my original post above - Gtechniq C5. That's a coating.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

OK Blue, Just looked it up, looks good, I asume that'll be easier to apply than wax ?


----------



## vick (Jan 1, 2011)

I've got C5 on my wheels, it's really easy to apply and a little goes a long way!

Most of the dirt/dust comes off with a blast from the pressure washer but I still have to go over the wheels with a mitt to get to the intricate areas (M3 wheels)


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

chefy said:


> -Raven- said:
> 
> 
> > Brake dust just sticks to wax, and it doesn't last that long. Waste of time and effort IMO.
> ...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Goodylax said:


> +1 on that :thumb:
> 
> There are other good dedicated wheel waxes, but like Raven pointed out, it's frustrating when the dust quickly creeps back. I've been thinking about trying a wheel coating...
> 
> Raven, do you have a lift to do yours?


Just a jack and stands. I tend to do two at a time then move the car and do the other two. Takes me about 1 - 1&1/2 hours to do two wheels. Stuff doing that every 3 or so months when using wax lol!


----------



## Stenerz1 (Jan 5, 2014)

On the norwegian detailing forum (http://www.detailersclub.no/forum/topic/13199-test-swissvax-autobahn-vs-collinite-845/) There was a test between Swisswax Autobahn and Collinite 845, they turned out to be just as good. I use 845 on my wheels and also have good experience using colli 476


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I've given up on coatings and waxes for wheels. I don't think they do anything unless you only do a few miles a week.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> I've given up on coatings and waxes for wheels. I don't think they do anything unless you only do a few miles a week.


You must be doing something wrong then as coatings especially, protect alloys for such a long time and making cleaning so easy.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> I've given up on coatings and waxes for wheels. I don't think they do anything unless you only do a few miles a week.


My car does 150-200 miles a week most weeks, and the wheels were sealed with C5 in september,soapy water and Wheel Woolies clean any brake dust off them no problem at all,sometimes with 2 or 3 weeks between washes. Before that I had AG EGP on them,it was the same but only lasted a few months. I havent had to use a wheel cleaner/fallout remover since I started sealing them.

Mike


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm currently working my way through a pot of Poorboy's Wheel Sealant. I get along with it very well on my white wheels, and the smell reminds me of water melon


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

My Lexus does about 700 miles a week and all I use is Collinite 845, just top it up every month or so and all the wheels need to clean them up is shampoo and a wash mit. 

Also use on my other cars, been doing it for three months now and never touched my bottle of billbery apart from to do other peoples cars.

It does not really seem to stop the wheels getting dirty, but then non of the wheel sealants I have used in past did either, but just makes so much easier to clean.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

mike41 said:


> My car does 150-200 miles a week most weeks, and the wheels were sealed with C5 in september,soapy water and Wheel Woolies clean any brake dust off them no problem at all


My point is that the brake dust comes off mine easily with or without sealant using just a light wipe down with a wash mitt and shampoo - even after several weeks. The sealant doesn't seem to add anything to make that any easier.

I've never used a sealant and managed to get the alloys spotless with just the pressure washer, so I can't see the point.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> My point is that the brake dust comes off mine easily with or without sealant using just a light wipe down with a wash mitt and shampoo - even after several weeks. The sealant doesn't seem to add anything to make that any easier.
> 
> I've never used a sealant and managed to get the alloys spotless with just the pressure washer, so I can't see the point.


Fair enough-I always struggled getting mine really clean before I started sealing them, but does'nt a sealant protect the wheels too? i.e. by stopping hot brake dust from sticking to and therefore degrading the alloys original coating, before its removed by washing?

Mike


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

You asked if you can? Yes, for sure you can. You can even wax glass and your tail lights if you want. Wax is good. Now in wheels is hard to say on durability because they are much more expossed than the rest of the car. 

Regular wax on wheels will work but will not last much.

In fact in my case I have been using CG V7 on my wheels for some time. Last a week or so, but I was every week or so. The look was awesome so I went for it many times.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Thanks to all, I have an old tin of Turtle Wax - somewhere, maybe I'll use that ! ? All very different opinions, my car is really gona be a garage queen ! I will have to get wheels refurbed 1st, as the lacquer has kinda peeled off in 3 or 4 areas of each wheel, I have difficulty loading pics on this site - so cant post any up !
I'll probably do less than 2000 miles per year ! it's sorned till March or April.


----------



## EdenX (Apr 18, 2012)

i use poorboys wheel wax. Can tell the difference as without it i get no beading. I travel 50 miles a day to and from work and sometimes dont clean my car for up to 2 weeks sometime and when i come to clean them its so much easier if they have been treated with a couple coats. I do find though wheel waxes dont really last that long i.e. a month - 2 months at a push. Ive recently purchased some Nanolex wheel protectant that claims to last up to 2 years, we shall see.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

If its wheel waxes and not coatings the two i've found best are AF's mint rims or Def Wax Ro7undus, if moneys really tight Collis 845 works very well also


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Like this thread many thanks. So how many wheels will I get done out of a bottle of c5? And where from?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

You will get all 4 done with C5. It spreads far so don't be tempted to over apply. You can buy direct from Gtechniq and don't forget to request your DW detail. Look on the Gtechniq forum on here for all the details.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

I find a layer of AF Tough Coat, then a couple of layers of AF Mint Rims do the job for me! I literally jet wash the brake dust off, and use some snow foam with different brushes inside and outside the wheel.


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

AG EGP then AG HD Wax does a great job for me and lasts for ages.


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

FinishKare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant' for the win,,,,,

Developed from a West German process called Synthesis FinishKare 1000P is a blend of advanced pure synthetic materials.
The result is a paste wax characterized by melting temps. of 250+ degrees, extreme hardness, extreme slickness, high gloss, and intensive wear without the quality fluctuations found in natural waxes.
FinishKare 1000P delivers heavy duty resistance to UV, hard water, acid rain, bug spatter, tree sap etc while creating a customer appearance. Excellent for use on all automotive paint, gel coat and metal surfaces including critical aircraft surfaces.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> I've given up on coatings and waxes for wheels. I don't think they do anything unless you only do a few miles a week.


I'm kinda with you on this one.

Not seen overwhelming evidence that coatings/sealants/waxes/whatever make a massive difference when it comes to ease of cleaning.

Only thing I do notice is the beading.

Still need to use a brush on coated wheels...


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

V3nom said:


> I'm kinda with you on this one.
> 
> Not seen overwhelming evidence that coatings/sealants/waxes/whatever make a massive difference when it comes to ease of cleaning.
> 
> ...


Coatings are not miracle products that don't get dirty. No-one has ever claimed that they are. What coatings do is stop brake dust and tar, I have found, from sticking to your alloys which means a QUICK agitation with shampoo and water and a brush will leave your alloys looking like brand new.

No coatings or wax will make it much harder work to keep your alloys in top condition.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> What coatings do is stop brake dust and tar, I have found, from sticking to your alloys which means a QUICK agitation with shampoo and water and a brush will leave your alloys looking like brand new.
> 
> No coatings or wax will make it much harder work to keep your alloys in top condition.


I get the same from mine without any coating though. A quick wipe over with a wash mitt and they'd back to perfect. I've never had to actually scrub or anything like that. I just use a normal shampoo without any troubles. I actually failed miserably when trying to enter the Iron-X competitions because nothing comes off.

I guess if you have poor quality alloys with a rough finish it could help.

These were pretty filthy before and look the same on the inside:










They had a coating of Sonax since I got it for free, but I didn't notice any change in my cleaning a week later after only doing 100 miles.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Our 2 cars create a lot of brake dust so I wouldn't be without protection on the alloys. Cleaning alloys is my least favourite job so anything that helps keep them free from dirt etc, is good in my book 👍


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> Our 2 cars create a lot of brake dust so I wouldn't be without protection on the alloys. Cleaning alloys is my least favourite job so anything that helps keep them free from dirt etc, is good in my book 👍


Here here. Now I just need a tyre dressing that lasts!


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I've still not decided what I may get !!, lots of mixed views about this tho !

Just to confuse things a wee bit more - haha, I am hoping to get the Jag wheels refurbed, they are diamond cut, hoping to get same, so how soon can you put something on newly refurbed wheels, wax or coatings ?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Mr T said:


> Here here. Now I just need a tyre dressing that lasts!


Carpro Perl.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

w138pbo said:


> whats c2v3 neat like for durability on wheels?


Testing and mine's still strong after 7 month's.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> Carpro Perl.


How long do you get with PERL? I've got it but not tried yet


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

It lasts me between washes - either once a week, or once every two weeks. I do at least 350 miles per week.


----------



## deno 1 (May 4, 2011)

fk1000p .......works for me and cheap as chips.
Can be applied in almost any temp and conditions by anyone......

Coatings ......... to many application conditions for me, then when they dont perform as expected people say ...ahhhh you aint applied it correctly......
ie.......to damp.....to wet .......to dry .......over applied......under applied......to hot.......to cold......not prept proper.......not left long enough to cure.........left to long to cure......wind blowing in wrong direction......applied on wrong day of the week etc etc etc you get the picture....


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

deno 1 said:


> fk1000p .......works for me and cheap as chips.
> Can be applied in almost any temp and conditions by anyone......
> 
> Coatings ......... to many application conditions for me, then when they dont perform as expected people say ...ahhhh you aint applied it correctly......
> ie.......to damp.....to wet .......to dry .......over applied......under applied......to hot.......to cold......not prept proper.......not left long enough to cure.........left to long to cure......wind blowing in wrong direction......applied on wrong day of the week etc etc etc you get the picture....


Exactly what he said, no lab coat needed just get some FK1000P :thumb:


----------



## Vixer (Oct 11, 2006)

CarPro Reload works for me, its easy to use, I apply every other wash and so far I've never had to use dedicated wheel cleaners.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

If its for the tires you might want to try the CG New Car High Shine


----------

